# Newbie advice...from my perspective



## Slash_DJ (6/3/17)

Well let me start off by how my life has changed in just a little more than a week....

I was a pack a day smoker. With a beer or 12...two packs. I had a constant morning cough and when I lay down at night I would cough as well. I have tried Champix tablets 2 years ago. After a week I had vivid nightmares...the type of nightmares horror movies are made of. I would sit in a conversation with other people and would laugh with them and then cry. That stuff F@#$ed me up big time. The minister of finance (my wife) said I must rather start smoking again because she could see I the medication was making me depressed and because of my emotions I could not control. All this happened in a 2 week time frame.

6 Months ago I went for my annual checkup (discovery medical aid) and when they did the lung test(blow test) I failed horribly. The nurse suggested I use nicotine patches. Here we go again... After 5 days I was smoking less and after 2 weeks back on the pack a day.

I read an article on www.watkykjy.co.za (humor website) regarding one of the website members going the vape route and he stopped puffing smokes in Nov of 2016. 

I took the step and walked into Vapeking Northcliff. Bought a ego AIO. Not a bad at all... The battery lasts a good 7am-5pm (I can vape in my office) but I felt that I should've gone bigger but not to big as I don't want to look like I'm holding a walkie talkie (no offence). Went on Thursday and bought a Smok V8 Stick. Holy moly...what a cloud machine. My advice to new beginners are to get a small backup like the ego AIO or something similar and then something bigger. Whatever your taste or mod are. Read up a lot... especially on this forum as I have yet to chat to someone on here that is not helpful. My Smok I charge at night from 10-11pm till 6:30am and use it from 7am- 10pm without a charge which is awesome.

I don't have the cigarette craving anymore. I crave a smoke and then vape then the craving is gone. I am using a mixture of 3-6mg nicotine and I can feel after little over a week I can breath again. Even my taste is better.My kids don't say I stink and my cough is gone.The only regret I have is that I did not start sooner.

Hope this helps any new guys that join the forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 23


----------



## umzungu (6/3/17)

Congrats Slash_DJ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/3/17)

Nice one meneer... Good luck on this mad Vape journey! To coin a phrase, "enjoy every moment"!
Soon you will be on an RDA, DIY your own juice and trade in the classifieds section!!!

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (6/3/17)

Awesome story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (6/3/17)

Congrats on kicking the habbit. @Slash_DJ must say, of all thing things I tried, vaping is the only one that really worked. Enjoy the ride, it is going to be a wild one! 

My wife also said that she never wanted anything bigger than an iJust 2 and a Serpent Mini 22mm. When she completely gave up stinkies she moved over to a 75 IPV D2 and Mage GTA. After only 3 weeks, she is ready to upgrade again. SO yes, soon the bug will bite and something new will be in the books. ENJOY IT! 

Resistance is futile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (7/3/17)

Congrats man. It is a fight I am fighting with you.
Just one piece of advice that seems to keep me honest, I still go out to have a "smoke" in the smoking area and "smoke" as if I am still on the stinkies, cause the one thing I realised is that it is more a habit than a need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slash_DJ (7/3/17)

Cornelius said:


> Congrats man. It is a fight I am fighting with you.
> Just one piece of advice that seems to keep me honest, I still go out to have a "smoke" in the smoking area and "smoke" as if I am still on the stinkies, cause the one thing I realised is that it is more a habit than a need.


I Feel its not so much the habit for me as it is the nicotine addiction. Hold in there buddy.


----------



## KZOR (7/3/17)

Nice read. Thanks
I also left a pack-a-day habit 9 months ago and have never looked back. Enjoy the hobby too much and have too much to lose going back.
Stay focused on the awesome flavors and clouds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slash_DJ (7/3/17)

If I had 50 posts I could've entered this months competition.


----------

